# [SOLVED] Graphics Card - Black screen? DVI issue?



## Axidion

Hey there,

Today I just purchase an EVGA Geforce 550 ti 2GB graphics card and a 400 Watt powersupply to upgrade my PC. When I start it up, all I get is a black screen. I have an integrated graphics card on my motherboard, but I no long think it's the issue.

I've spent the last 8 hours trying to figure this out and decided to register for this forum. I know I've installed the card and power supply correctly because I took it down to GeekSquad and asked them if they could figure out what I was doing wrong, and the guy plugged in his monitor and it worked perfectly on bootup. 

But here at home, that's not the case. I've tried it on two different Acer monitors. The one I plan on gaming on is the Acer P236H. The other was just to see if my monitor is busted, but that's not the case. 

When I remove the graphics card, the DVI works just fine with the integrated graphics on my motherboard, so I know it's not the cord nor the monitor. But at Bestbuy, the card displayed the startup screen just fine. What's the issue here? The device manager says I have the most up to date driver for my monitor, but is this not the case? I'm at a loss here.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Graphics Card - Black screen? DVI issue?*

Did you take your whole PC to the geeks or just the GPU?
Brand & Model of the 400W PSU?
Your PSU, even if it's good quality, is underpowered for that GPU. You want to be at 550W, preferably 650W, with a good quality PSU for a 550 ti.
All SeaSonic- All XFX- Most Corsair (not the CX-GS-M Series) are top quality.


----------



## Axidion

*Re: Graphics Card - Black screen? DVI issue?*

I took the whole PC, left the card installed and it worked. The power supply is Dynex DX-400WPS. I went with the minimum because that's what was stated on the graphic card system requirements, but I can take it back. 

Will that even clear up the issue here though? Like I said, it booted up fine at the store. 

As a side Q, how will low wattage impact gameplay if I don't get the higher one? Just curious.


----------



## Axidion

*Re: Graphics Card - Black screen? DVI issue?*

Okay, so I went back and got a replacement power supply: Corsair GS700. 700 watts. Same issue though. When I went back to the store I spoke to the Geek Squad guys again and they were stumped. The DVI connection and gpu worked with the monitor plugged in there. But with the monitors here at home it doesn't work. I even got out my super old monitor and used a vga/dvi adaptor to try it out and that time it said no signal. 

This doesn't make sense. The only difference is the monitors. I've tried 3 at home and the dinky 17 inch one at Best Buy worked.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Graphics Card - Black screen? DVI issue?*

Replacing the PSU is a win/win deal as the one you had would cause problems/damage eventually. You did get a considerably better PSU but not a top quality one.
All SeaSonic- All XFX- Most Corsair (not the CX-GS-M Series) are top quality.
Will everything work properly using the Onboard graphics?
The Mobo "should" default to the GPU when it's installed but sometimes it's necessary to disable it manually.
Why it works at BB and not at your place is definitely baffling. Have you tried using a different power outlet in your home,preferably one on a different circuit, or at a friends/neighbors house?


----------



## Axidion

*Re: Graphics Card - Black screen? DVI issue?*

Yes everything works with the onboard graphics. However the monitor will go to a black screen if started up in DVI, but not if I start it up with vga and then switch it when the computer is on. 

I just tried uninstalling the driver for the onboard graphics and rebooting with the new card. Black screen still. But it's worth mentioning that its not a 'no signal' screen. The monitor light is blue and I can hear the computer on. So its booted up, but just with no screen :\


----------



## Axidion

*Re: Graphics Card - Black screen? DVI issue?*

Okay, I had it working for one round. 

I went to the HP site and followed their troubleshooting guide for my computer. 

I got it working by resetting the bios defaults and then went back into the bios and changed the SATA power regulator settings, or something like that (I disabled it). And when I put in the card, it didn't work at first, so I moved it over to the next DVI slot, then got "no signal." Then moved it back and it worked for some reason. 

So I logged in and installed the latest drivers, and while doing that it gave me a message saying something like "AMD VGA vision" - something or other "is not compatible, update this with the latest driver."

So I went in to the device manager and saw under the display adapter some "VGA adapter display" which I assumed was the crappy vga vision thing and uninstalled it. Then the drivers finished installing and I rebooted... Black screen.

I figured I made a mistake by uninstalling that thing, so I disconnected the card and tried to repeat what I had just done... bios reset, sata power supply regular disabled, put in the card.... and nothing. Black screen again.

I had it for a moment. Any idea what it may be now? I had it running, but I don't know what I can do now. Replicating the process did nothing.


----------



## Axidion

*Re: Graphics Card - Black screen? DVI issue?*

Okay, I figured it out. 

Stupidest. Reason. Ever.

So it turns out it was the DVI cable. I discounted it early on because it worked after the computer was booted up, but about 4 pins near one end were terribly bent and were somehow fitting between the slots. Wasted my entire Sunday, but I got it figured out. Thanks for the help. The PSU purchase will likely help me later on.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Graphics Card - Black screen? DVI issue?*

Glad you got it resolved. Sometimes it's the simple things that try us the most.


----------



## Amd_Man

Never mind! Wrong post!


----------

